# Jewel



## Ivory (Sep 13, 2007)

Jewel wasn't my rabbit but I still feel the loss of her a lot. She was one of MHRR's resident rabbits, that is, one of the rabbits that was the pet. Instead of being adopted out like her offspring, she was kept at the rescue. She went to the LSU vet school and taught hundreds of kids how to hold a rabbit.

Jewel was a beautiful Mini-Rex. We don't know how she died yet, but a necropsy is being performed and soon we will. She was walking funny, like her backleg had a fracture in it,and was brought into the vet's, and stayed there for two weeks,but there weren't any broken bones.She came home on Saturday and she was fine but passed away on Tuesday.

She was as sweet as she was beautiful and enjoyed being petted. She was a little antsy but always hopped onto my lap. Whenever I would go into the yard where the rabbits are kept, it would always warm my heart to see her hopping around (she was a free-range yard rabbit, the yard is fenced in.) I'd always feed her treats and I'd always make sure that I petted her at least once before I'd leave. I really miss her even though she wasn't my rabbit...











Jewel the Pumpkin





Jewel and her daughter Baby





Angel Bunnies





Jewel and friends (Shiloh and Halo)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2007)

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 



Rip Baby Girl.

Alicia


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh no, she was so very pretty.

RIP little Jewel.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 13, 2007)

RIP beautiful Jewel :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp (Sep 13, 2007)

I have such a soft spot for mini-rexes, Jewel sounded like shehad all the traits that make me love them, and then some.  

I remember her from the rescue site, it's a sad loss indeed. 

Condolences to all who knew her.

:rip:Jewel... 

And please post the results of the necropsy, they may help another bunny. 

Thanks so much,Emily.



sas :cry1:


----------



## Haley (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, she was a beautiful bunny. Rest in peace sweet Jewel . :bunnyangel:


----------



## Ivory (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys....

Yeah I will really miss her...she was a beautiful bunny...

I'm curious myself as to why she passed...


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 14, 2007)

rest in peace sweet jewel...:angelandbunny:


----------



## Ivory (Sep 19, 2007)

We didn't find anything from the necropsy, but I think it could have been better handled. If you don't find something in the necropsy, you send off tissue samples. I don't think that offer was even given. I'd be a little ticked.

I'm betting on anyuersm but that usually shows in the veins and blood, so I don't know. I just feel kind of bad. They don't know what could have caused it.


----------

